

Show HN: my evening project - "Urgency-Addict"-Style toDo-list - philfrasty

Getting a real productivity-boost from being short on time, I built a mashup of a toDo-application meets built in countdown-timer.<p>Hope it'll be useful to some "urgency-addicted" ;-)<p>Link: http://www.apps.bitsimple.net/urgency-addict/<p>(ps: trying to improve my programming since I have a biz-background only. Built this on angular.js. Any feedback really appreciated!!)
======
philfrasty
Clickable: <http://www.apps.bitsimple.net/urgency-addict/>

